# mei tai or soft-structured carrier?



## fireweed (Nov 27, 2007)

I would like to buy one, but it will be online, so I can't try them on. Is the main difference between the two the presence/absence of buckles? Is a mei tai(I'm looking at a Ball Baby) less supportive than a soft structured carrier such as an Ergo, beco 4th gen or a pikkolo? There is quite a price difference between the two types. Why is that? And lastly, any recommendations? Thanks!


----------



## Picturesque (May 31, 2007)

I have only compared between the Kozy and the Ergo. I own both and I like them both, but I find the Ergo to be more supportive for longer periods. Gool luck with your search!


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

pikkolo i still am able to do every carry position.i like that i can do even facing out with my ds being 30lb and 20m. i am able to make the croch part smaller or larger even when i have him in different holds make it more comfortable for him. has a removable hood. even at his size i can wear him for the whole day 11 hours straight (yes i was dead the next day i have back problems)

where in canada are you?


----------



## g&a (Dec 15, 2004)

nak. appologies.

hello fellow canuk!
a ssc will have padded straps. Mai tai will not. sscs always have buckles. Mai tai usu will have straps you tie, but can also have buckles.

I have a calyx and I love it. easy for back carries. We go for long walks, do yardwork etc with it and it's super comfy. beauty-ful, too. not good for really small babies, tho. (can't remember how old yours is.) ordered it off the internet, and no problem.

gl.
g.


----------



## fireweed (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for the ideas. I'm in Edmonton. oh- and baby is 3 months.

I think there are a couple of shops here with baby carriers. I'm going to see if they carry the pikkolo or the calyx, and hopefully get to try them on.
Are the straps on the mei tais a PITA to tie if you're out and about(ie quick errands etc.)?


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

the ties are too much now it just sits. it became to much once my ds got to the up and down's







. it also makes going from back to front for bf so easy. i just take him out and flip it around and do it up again. i am able to do this without help or puting him down. some time even when they can stand you dont want them to.


----------



## luckygreen713 (Apr 9, 2008)

I have a mei tai and it is beautiful- but I never wear it because it's a PITA to tie. Especially if we are out of the house. I have an ergo, and while its not _perfect_, it is soooo much easier. I've been wearing dd2 in it for the past few weeks, both around the house and out. The padded straps really make a difference for me , and I like that dd ( 4 mo) is nicel supported so I don't have to have the straps pulled really tight with her right up against my body. The supportive body allows me to loosen the straps a little so she can sit back a little. We can make eye contact easier this way, and its not so hot if we are outside in the warm weather. Its not very pretty but I don't care anymore.
So if I had to choose between the 2 I would pick a SSC. But I might get a prettier one than the ergo if I could do it all over again.


----------



## HybridVigor (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *g&a* 
nak. appologies.

hello fellow canuk!
a ssc will have padded straps. Mai tai will not. sscs always have buckles. Mai tai usu will have straps you tie, but can also have buckles.

I have a calyx and I love it. easy for back carries. We go for long walks, do yardwork etc with it and it's super comfy. beauty-ful, too. not good for really small babies, tho. (can't remember how old yours is.) ordered it off the internet, and no problem.

gl.
g.


It's actually not quite accurate to say that Mei Tai will not have padded straps. Many MT do have padded straps and padded waists, and a few SSC's don't have shoulder padding!

The main difference you'll see it that an SSC has buckles instead of long ties.

The best way to choose is to see if anyone near you as a few baby carriers to try out. You might fall in love with a MT, or decide that you NEED an SSC.
There are also slight variations between the two aka Half-Buckles . . . with ties at the waist and buckles at the shoulders or buckle at the waist and ties at the shoulders.


----------



## cotopaxi (Sep 17, 2007)

I use MTs almost exclusively. With a little practice the straps are no big deal. I can throw my kiddo onto my back in an MT in a parking lot in under 60 seconds, less than 20 seconds for a front carry.

I find MTs more ergonomic even though they tend to be somewhat less padded (although all mine have some padding - most have padded straps, and many have padded waists) because you can get a closer carry.


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

i like my mei tai better too. tying the straps are no big deal (i've only had mine for a few weeks and i've got in down







) and i like the softness of it. my ergo will probably get more use once she's bigger and straight to the back but i totally like the mei tai better for when she's little.


----------



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

I have an Ergo. I like it, but I don't







it like I







my wrap. But it is very easy to use and great for back carries. I keep it in the car and use it when we are out and about because it is so easy to pop baby into. Easy to nurse in also.

Check out http://www.parentingbynature.com/ergo-baby-carrier.htmhttp://www.parentingbynature.com/ergo-baby-carrier.htm

Awesome Canadian company that ships Ergo for free, and if you don't like it u can send it back and choose something else.


----------

